# J-Tetris ist fertig



## Chris_1980 (6. Feb 2007)

nun, wer Bock hat kanns sich ja mal anschauen.   






-->J-Tetris.rar Update 2<--


Es unterstützt Joypads, und die Tasten lassen sich frei konfigurieren. 
Außerdem bietet es einen 2Spielermodus.

Unter Windows läßt es sich auch komfortabel starten, dank einer mit J-Start erstellten exe.

Unter Linux und Mac wieds allerdings nich funktioniern, weil beim starten der jar das Argument 


```
-Djava.library.path="lwjgl/native/linux"
```

bzw. 


```
-Djava.library.path="lwjgl/native/macosx"
```

angegeben werden muß.

falls da jemand ne Lösung wüßte, wie man das besser machen kann, und das Game auch mal unter diesen Systemen testen würde, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.  


MFG, Chris


----------



## Apo (6. Feb 2007)

aloha,

gefällt mir 
wie Tetris halt 
der sourcecode würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Habe auch mal ein Projekt mit lwjgl gemacht. Aber ich hatte da einige Probleme mit einigen Sachen von lwjgl. Mich würde der Code also mal sehr interessieren. Natürlich nur wenn du willst. Der Code von meinen gibt es hier. 
Das mit den libaries für mac und linux ... ich habe einfach die liblwjgl.so usw einfach mit in das Hauptverzeichnis reingepackt und schon hatte es fkt


----------



## Chris_1980 (6. Feb 2007)

cool, unter Windows funzt das mal tatsächlich, so wie du sagst. Danke.  
Das es so einfach ist... da wär ich irgendwie nie drauf gekommen :roll: 

Ich schick dir nachher mal die Source muß da nochmal durchgucken. Da sind grade im Package Graphic Dinge die ich jetzt nicht mehr so machen täte... also gucks dir bitte nicht zu genau an. Bin jetzt essen, in ca. newr Stunde hast du dem Code;-)


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Feb 2007)

Sehr schön, aber ich hab nen Bug entdeckt. Wenn man Level 10 und Depris 6 auswählt, startet man in Level 1 mit 6 Depris.

Hab das nur im Singleplay ausprobiert, KA ob das im 2 Spieler Modi auch passiert.

//edit: Übrigends brauchst du nicht alles von LWJGL deployen, nur die Jars die du auch verwendest


----------



## Chris_1980 (7. Feb 2007)

Stimmt, habs gefixt. Vielen Dank fürs testen. :toll:


----------



## Chris_1980 (24. Feb 2007)

Sagt mal, 
wie ist das wenn ich das Spiel irgendwo zum freien Download anbieten wollen würde? 
Wodrauf muß ich da achten? Muß ich Alexej Paschitnow erwähnen, oder Nintendo fragen ob ich das darf oder wie verhält sich das bei so was? 
Hab von solch rechtlichen Dingen so überhaupt gar keinen Plan...


----------



## nocxsville (24. Feb 2007)

Hi, mich würde der sourcecode auch interessieren


----------



## Chris_1980 (24. Feb 2007)

uhh, ich programmiere grade mal n halbes Jahr, und der Code ist sicherlich noch weit entfernt vom berüchtigten gelben vom Ei.
 Außerdem hab ich so gut wie garnichts kommentiert. :? 
Wie mit allem was ich bisher geschrieben hab ist es auch hier so, 
dass nur kurze Zeit später mein Stil sich schon wieder so gewandelt hat,
dass ich mitlerweile so ziemlich alles anders machen täte  :roll: ... 
soll heißen ich kann bereits jetzt schon nicht mehr dazu stehen was ich da gemacht hab.


----------

